

Unexpected Javascript: That Doesn't Do What You Think - ben336
http://www.benmccormick.org/blog/2013/01/15/unexpected-javascript-that-doesnt-do-what-you-think/

======
ben336
If you've got suggestions for additions, leave them here or in the comments.

~~~
phasevar
You've got your examples labeled by number per group and your explanations
labeled by number for the total. This makes it a chore to look up an
explanation.

~~~
ben336
They're footnotes, the link to the answer is at the end of every statement,
the return link is at the end of the footnote. Sorry if the numbering confuses
the issue though

